# NEWEST PEN MAKERS GUILD MEMBER!!!!!



## seamus7227 (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone welcome Mike Redburn(mredburn)! He has been accepted into the Pen Makers Guild!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::RockOn::bananen_smilies046::bananen_smilies027:

http://www.penmakersguild.com

click on gallery and scroll down to his name!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 26, 2011)

CONGRATS, MIKE!!!

On the other hand, no pic, didn't happen!! :wink:


----------



## Toni (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## TheRealSmith (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations...well deserved


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic, Congratulations!!

A pic would be great for this wanna-be to see what kind of greatness it takes to be accepted into the Guild.

Oh wait, never mind, I clicky the linky and saw the pen... Maybe someday I will stumble upon such talent...


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 26, 2011)

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK TO THE PICS!!!

http://www.penmakersguild.com/browse.php?gallery=redburnm&page=0


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike!  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike, congrats. You are a very deserving member in the PG club.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike. Is that the same pen you won Best of Show with or is just simliar?


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mike, great accomplishment.

Carl


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you every one.

Yes it is the same pen that won Best Of Show


----------



## CaptG (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mike.  Awesome pen.


----------



## Mapster (Oct 26, 2011)

Way to go Mike!


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mike. Fantastic pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike, congratulations, well deserved!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 26, 2011)

*Congratulations Mike!!!!!*  :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike, an honor well deserved!! the pen is (insert wild adjective here) Sorry, I can't think of one to describe that pen..


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2011)

Another much deserved honor! 
Congratulations!


----------



## avbill (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats  - well deserved


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike...very well done.


----------



## Harley2001 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike


----------



## RichF (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mike.  You have definitely earned it with your creative designs.


----------



## renowb (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## soligen (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 26, 2011)

Well its about time.  :tongue:

Well deserved, congrats.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike. I've been wondering when you would sibmit one of your creations....a well deserved honor.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS MIKE!!!  .... wait you mean to tell me you weren't a member before hand?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## intillzah (Oct 26, 2011)

Another organization that I have no chance of EVER getting into. 

But I will admit, that is one incredibly awesome looking piece....


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mike, your work is beautiful.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 26, 2011)

congrats Mike... well deserved


----------



## razor524 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Tom D (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Thats a work of art.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulation Mike!


----------



## Fred (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike, I add my congratulations to you as well.

Can everyone say, 'PARTY TIME?'


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Nicely done Mike, congrats!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats Mike!! Well deserved!!


----------

